# Native persimmon



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

tsmullins said:


> A few years ago we planted some native persimmon trees. This year we had one bloom for the first time. The tree had a decent number of blooms. Yesterday the bees sounded like a swarm they were working the blooms so hard.
> 
> Another plus is the persimmon will fill a void between poplar and sourwood.


I have roughly 100 native persimmon trees with about half blooming this years. Bee activity was intense but duration short. Much of that short flow was obstructed by inclement weather.


----------

